# Having a hoot today



## -Oy- (Mar 20, 2021)

This afternoon I heard this Tawny Owl in a local woodland and eventually tracked it down high upmin a pine tree and got an angle for an ok shot


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice one.

Seems we  don't have many owls in NW Pa,,any more.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2021)

Love the details of the feathers .. great close-up shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

That's a beautiful picture!

He/she is blending in nicely while they scan the landscape for a meal.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

I enjoy hearing the owls at night as I slip into a pleasant slumber.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 20, 2021)

That is a marvelous picture. Well done!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2021)

Fabulous photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2021)

Beautiful owl photo Oy!


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 20, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> This afternoon I heard this Tawny Owl in a local woodland and eventually tracked it down high upmin a pine tree and got an angle for an ok shot


Nice one, -OY-!  I am really enjoying all the photos folks are posting around here.

Tony


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks folks  He was high up in tyhe tree and it took a while to get a clear line on him as the tree was swaying in the wind! These are nocturnal so he was just napping the day away


----------

